# Burns-Crawford RBR



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't see the thread here, so here it is.

Anthony Joshua fights in 15 minutes? Then after that it's Burns-Crawford for WBO LW title.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Yup.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Let's go, Terence!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

What have I missed?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What have I missed?


a crappy undercard that would make top rank blush


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah, you missed absolutely nothing.

- but this next one should be a real corker!!! Joshua says he was disapointed in his last performance (I thought he was simply careful, in a smart way) so I guess he's very concerned about being "fan friendly" today.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

The only time having Wealthtv over Showtime has benefitted me:sad5


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

The way they're trying to push Anthony Joshua, is cringe. The boy is average.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> The way they're trying to push Anthony Joshua, is cringe. The boy is average.


He certainly has looked human so far, but he unquestionably has the raw talent. That's why today's fight is so interesting.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> The way they're trying to push Anthony Joshua, is cringe. The boy is average.


average? boy you dont know shit.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

They honestly shouldn't even mention the term "World Heavyweight Champion" until his 10th fight


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> average? boy you dont know shit.


 Like I said, I think he's just been very reserved, very careful, as he makes the transition to a pro style.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He certainly has looked human so far, but he unquestionably has the raw talent. That's why today's fight is so interesting.


To be honest, I don't even see the raw talent. Too hard to tell at this stage.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

AJ is putting a spell on the entire British Empire......how does he have such a huge fanbase already?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Joshua's going to have this guy out of there soon...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Joshua doesn't have much power


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Ear punch ko


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a little scary....holding his ear rocking like that....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

2-fisted Powah !



- Bama, WTF are you talking about? Joshua just punched right through the gloves of a very, very tough bastard.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

someone PM me a good link, the one i'm using lags every 45 seconds


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I"m looking at Joshua and I don't see anything that sticks out as him being special or exceptional at all.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Cant see much in 2 mins and 14 seconds


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> 2-fisted Powah !
> 
> - Bama, WTF are you talking about? Joshua just punched right through the gloves of a very, very tough bastard.


No he didn't. LOL
He caught him with a left hook counter over a slow ass pushing jab and the man went down, and the ref called the fight while he was getting up before the count. LOL


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I"m looking at Joshua and I don't see anything that sticks out as him being special or exceptional at all.


He didn't even try tonight.it was a horrible mismatch.

Joshua is a great prospect,he has heavy hands,a big heart (watch his big amateur fights) and is decent defensively.

He has a real chance.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Geezer went 9 with chisora though...even though he looked massivly mismatched tonight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> someone PM me a good link, the one i'm using lags every 45 seconds


yeah I hate when my *LINK *sucks


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> someone PM me a good link, the one i'm using lags every 45 seconds


done


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> He didn't even try tonight.it was a horrible mismatch.
> 
> Joshua is a great prospect,he has heavy hands,a big heart (watch his big amateur fights) and is decent defensively.
> 
> He has a real chance.


he is also very fast and light on his feets for such a big guy.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

He can punch pretty well. No upper body movemtn at all though, seems very "tight" you know, from what I´ve seem...he is a KO waiting to happen because of that IMO, but it will happen only against the top 10 guys I believe.
He can be one of those exciting guys, but I agree with others that I don´t see in him the talent to be a HW champion, you know, as the hype on him suggest that he will be.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> No he didn't. LOL
> He caught him with a left hook counter over a slow ass pushing jab and the man went down, and the ref called the fight while he was getting up before the count. LOL


He was able to land that big punch by first softening him up with shots through the gloves. The guy was practically out before the final blow.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Funny to see the people praising Joshua love to shit on Deontay. I'll say this, Kelvin Price would KO Joshua.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Arran said:


> Geezer went 9 with chisora though...even though he looked massivly mismatched tonight


this dude's been stopped 12 times, he's not a durable boxer. Chisora was also supremely overweight and was refusing to throw punches that night vs Avila


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

People are moaning about his movement and looking stiff....how many times was he hit? Did he ever feel the need to move?


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> this dude's been stopped 12 times, he's not a durable boxer. Chisora was also supremely overweight and was refusing to throw punches that night vs Avila


Are you forgetting this is joshuas 5th fight? Wilders still fighting bums after 30


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Vic said:


> He can punch pretty well. No upper body movemtn at all though, seems very "tight" you know, from what I´ve seem...he is a KO waiting to happen because of that IMO, but it will happen only against the top 10 guys I believe.
> He can be one of those exciting guys, but I agree with others that I don´t see in him the talent to be a HW champion, you know, as the hype on him suggest that he will be.


Thank you.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arran said:


> Are you forgetting this is joshuas 5th fight? Wilders still fighting bums after 30


Tell you what, you should pm Joshua's people and beg them to fight that weak ass overhypeds american Wilder and see what they reply back.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Arran said:


> People are moaning about his movement and looking stiff....how many times was he hit? Did he ever feel the need to move?


yeah he is a bit stiff and he should fix these things now before he reaches the level of opposition that'll make him suffer for it.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Funny to see the people praising Joshua love to shit on Deontay. I'll say this, Kelvin Price would KO Joshua.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I mean, we've even got a Sky pundit here saying he'd beat Tyson Fury right now. The fuck, man.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

A Wilder Knockoff if you will


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The only thing I don't like right now about Joshua is that he leaves himself open a bit. - Even in this fight. Wilder would murder him right now. 

- but give the guy about 2 years, and watch out.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Tell you what, you should pm Joshua's people and beg them to fight that weak ass overhypeds american Wilder and see what they reply back.


Wilders had 30 odd fights....joshua has ha 5 and fought less than what, 6 rounds? Grow up.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> The only thing I don't like right now about Joshua is that he leaves himself open a bit. - Even in this fight. Wilder would murder him right now.
> 
> - but give the guy about 2 years, and watch out.


Wilder is getting better as well though.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> He can punch pretty well. No upper body movemtn at all though, seems very "tight" you know, from what I´ve seem...he is a KO waiting to happen because of that IMO, but it will happen only against the top 10 guys I believe.
> He can be one of those exciting guys, but I agree with others that I don´t see in him the talent to be a HW champion, you know, as the hype on him suggest that he will be.


did you ever saw a big ass guy like Joshua having "upper body movement"? Thats just not what you will find often with these tall and big heavyweights. Wladimir doesnt has "upper body movement" at all but is light and fast on his feets. Same with Joshua. For a big guy he is very light on his feets wich is much more important than upper body movement for a fighter like Joshua.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> I mean, we've even got a Sky pundit here saying he'd beat Tyson Fury right now. The fuck, man.


I actually think he would....call me nuts but i think joshua and wilder would beat him


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> The only thing I don't like right now about Joshua is that he leaves himself open a bit. - Even in this fight. Wilder would murder him right now.
> 
> - but give the guy about 2 years, and watch out.


Wilder is a master of masking that right hand.....

Joshua would be at a speed disadvantage the entire fight, and once he sticks his big man jab out, expect a wilder right hand to crash right over it. Lights Out.

but Joshua is a great talent


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Joshua´s best attribute is hiw power IMO and his overall strenght too and I do think Wilder is better than him in those. In terms of raw talent I think Wilder is better, but of course, this is Joshua´s first year as a pro, so....


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Wilder is a master of masking that right hand.....
> 
> Joshua would be at a speed disadvantage the entire fight, and once he sticks his big man jab out, expect a wilder right hand to crash right over it. Lights Out.
> 
> but Joshua is a great talent


His best win is an ancient audley harrison and your expecting that windmill shit to work on real boxers?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Now the real question becomes, what fight starts first, Burns-Crawford, or Abraham-Stieglitz III


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Berliner said:


> did you ever saw a big ass guy like Joshua having "upper body movement"? Thats just not what you will find often with these tall and big heavyweights. Wladimir doesnt has "upper body movement" at all but is light and fast on his feets. Same with Joshua. For a big guy he is very light on his feets wich is much more important than upper body movement for a fighter like Joshua.


Yes, Bowe had for example, watch the first Holyfield fight and you will see fantastic movements by Bowe, better than Holyfield´s...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

why do people compare him with Wilder right now????
Joshua had a short amateur career (pretty much like Wilder) and had 5 fights. Wilder has 30 and fights for years as a pro. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Whens the Murray and Crawford fights?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Arran said:


> His best win is an ancient audley harrison and your expecting that windmill shit to work on real boxers?


Kelvin Price is his best win, and you will soon learn


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Shit internet


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Yes, Bowe had for example, watch the first Holyfield fight and you will see fantastic movements by Bowe, better than Holyfield´s...


You dont need uper body movement as a big guy. just look at wladimir. plus he didnt need it in this fight maybe thats because you didnt saw it.
BTW: I never said you dont find big guys with upper body movement you just dont find it often.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Berliner said:


> why do people compare him with Wilder right now????
> Joshua had a short amateur career (pretty much like Wilder) and had 5 fights. Wilder has 30 and fights for years as a pro. Makes no sense at all.


USAs only hope. If he was european he would be slammed as an over-protected hypejob....but we know now that the usa hws dont step up until 40 fights anymore


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Berliner said:


> You dont need uper body movement as a big guy. just look at wladimir. plus he didnt need it in this fight maybe thats because you didnt saw it.
> BTW: I never said you dont find big guys with upper body movement you just dont find it often.


If he is fighting against other big guys, why he wouldn´t need it ?
Like I said, Bowe basically won the first fight with Holyfield because he was moving his head way betterm even being much bigger. It is a great attribute, and if you put a guy like Tyson Fury in front of Joshua and he will need it a lot.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Funny to see the people praising Joshua love to shit on Deontay. I'll say this, Kelvin Price would KO Joshua.


What makes you think that.

Kelvin price was like a rabbit in the headlights against wilder,so why would he ko Joshua.

Comparing Wilder and Joshua is nonsense.the gulf in experience is massive.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Is the nain event next


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Is the nain event next


yeah


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

This ain't gonna start for another 30 minutes


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> If he is fighting against other big guys, why he wouldn´t need it ?
> Like I said, Bowe basically won the first fight with Holyfield because he was moving his head way betterm even being much bigger. It is a great attribute, and if you put a guy like Tyson Fury in front of Joshua and he will need it a lot.


Tyson Fury also isnt really moving his head a lot. Plus why should Joshua show head movement in a fight his opponent didnt get close? You dont even know if Joshua can show head movement or not. And again. 240 pounds guys dont shot head movement often its just how it is. Or what about Wilder? Never seen head/upper body movement by him.
But you have your opinion and I have mine.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

In other news james degale is fucking shit


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:suicide


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

In more other news, Abraham is just about to do his ring walk.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey, did Abraham - Stieglitz happen yet?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Tyson Fury also isnt really moving his head a lot. Plus why should Joshua show head movement in a fight his opponent didnt get close? You dont even know if Joshua can show head movement or not. And again. 240 pounds guys dont shot head movement often its just how it is. Or what about Wilder? Never seen head/upper body movement by him.
> But you have your opinion and I have mine.


Fair enough, time will tell.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweet T to shock the Island


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Hey, did Abraham - Stieglitz happen yet?


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?36844-Abraham-Stieglitz-III-RBR

They just had some concert


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Hey, did Abraham - Stieglitz happen yet?


Just about to start.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Fucks sakes, they're gonna fight at the same time :fire


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I´m thinking Burns will surprise quite a few people.....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

One to watch said:


> What makes you think that.
> 
> Kelvin price was like a rabbit in the headlights against wilder,so why would he ko Joshua.
> 
> Comparing Wilder and Joshua is nonsense.the gulf in experience is massive.


Actually Kelvin Price came to win, he was jabbing with Wilder it was Wilder's power that ended the night.
I haven't compared the two at all. 
I said it is funny the people who did nothing but shit on Wilder are now praising a person being brought up the same way with less physical skills than him. That he is a euro makes it understandable.

LIke I said Kelvin Price would knock Joshua out, atleast if what I've seen today is the real Joshua.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Burns is about to get his arse handed..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

King Robert is gonna beat Abe's ass again and then make for Ward vs Stieglitz


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Go figure, maybe this fight ends before Abraham-Stieglitz III


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> King Robert is gonna beat Abe's ass again and then make for Ward vs Stieglitz


Arthur is on the slide, looked bad against Shihepo, really bad


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward vs Stieglitz


Good fight, Stieglitz is game.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I believe in Terrence Crawford.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

my palms are sweating


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

crawford is gonna dog burns


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

WTF is Max Kellerman Crawford's trainer


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Scottish booing the yankee anthem.....watch the butt hurt commence


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford's stone face is right up there with Rigo's, what a g


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Classless island dwellers strike again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Booing a national anthem is never nice...


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Scottish booing an english piece of music...whats the problem?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

UK fans are such a disgrace, yeah, boo the American anthem! :lol:

British refs in the house tonight?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder whether Sweet T will come out southpaw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Classless island dwellers strike again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boo...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I bet Pity and SJS booed the anthem too :-(


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

BigBone said:


> UK fans are such a disgrace, yeah, boo the American anthem! :lol:
> 
> British refs in the house tonight?


Happens all over the world...only yanks get butthurt about it.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Scotland's national anthem is the song that plays when Leonardo Di Caprio drowns in Titanic


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Got both tabs open at the same time. Some weird-ass mash-up of the Scottish and German national anthems.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

WTF is this 10 minutes of fucking anthems and shit. Give me a fucking break.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Got both tabs open at the same time. Some weird-ass mash-up of the Scottish and German national anthems.


That anthem mash up is the best way to go IMO


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

I swear, EVERY SINGLE british/scottish/irish card I've watched the prediction follows this format:

"I think it's going to be a tough fight at first, but (insert GB fighter's name her) will start to show his class and start dominating by the middle of the fight. I see (insert GB fighter's name here) proving too much for (insert Opponent's name here) and getting a late (insert referee or corner) stoppage."


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

CHB servers are such a disgrace, they boo the fans who want to post here.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

A hero to a nation.....my god.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck me that Matchroom bird holding the Scottish flag is fit as fuck!!!


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Pork N Chili said:


> I swear, EVERY SINGLE british/scottish/irish card I've watched the prediction follows this format:
> 
> "I think it's going to be a tough fight at first, but (insert GB fighter's name her) will start to show his class and start dominating by the middle of the fight. I see (insert GB fighter's name here) proving too much for (insert Opponent's name here) and getting a late (insert referee or corner) stoppage."


british and scottish? You mean english and scottish?


----------



## wgain (Jul 6, 2012)

I didn't like how burns was tense and opening his jaw, nervous I think that's going to be in the back of his mind the whole fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Burns edged the first round.
10 - 9 Burns


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Burns round for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Burns edged the first round.
> 10 - 9 Burns


Er, Bama, Burns is white?


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

crawford has to switch back


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

the southpaw stance is not good for crawford


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Crawford needs to go back to orthodox and calm down. I think some nerves got to him


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Close 1st round, Burns with the jabs, Crawford with sharp right hands.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

2 goes crawford


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

20 - 18 Burns
Crawford doesn't seem to know what he wants to do, his best work was on the inside for a spell in round 1 but he is bouncing around on the outside not landing much and occasionally getting caught, grazingly with rights.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

1-all, better from Bruns, Crawford too economical so far.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

That Scottish commentator is an idiot, saying Crawford's southpaw stance gives him no advantage:

Crawford's stinging right jab is what sets up his big left, which he often throws with a switch-stance. I like that Crawford DIDN'T throw that big left yet, since he didn't quite get the perfect opening. In the past, he's thrown it from too far back, and that leaves him open to counters. Maybe he's learning.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Better from Crawford, still close rounds, 2-1 TC, could be 1-2 though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Crawford on the board.
Crawford was killing Burns to the body and finally started to impose his will on the fight
29 - 28 Burns


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

anyone have a link for this?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Crawford with a big round, clearest so far, 3-1. Burns not landing much.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> anyone have a link for this?


hey, why don't you have a *LINK*


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford needs to get inside more, his best success is clearly coming from there


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Anderson Silva´s boxing trainer is commentating for Brazilian TV, he has 2-2 so far. Same as me. Crawford definitely won the last one IMO. Clear.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford doesn't look like winning this to me. Not doing enough for a decision. If he thinks he's getting one at the best of times on a matchroom fighter in Scotland he's drunk.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

2-2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Crawford won again, after the right from Burns crawford just bullied burns to the body and to the head on the ropes and Burns never did enough to get the round back from that.

38 - 38 even


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> hey, why don't you have a *LINK*


muchos gracias. appreciated.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Cowboy up Sweet T!!

Get hard mother fucker!!

Lot's may not know, but Sweet T CAN bang :deal


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Oli said:


> Crawford doesn't look like winning this to me. Not doing enough for a decision. If he thinks he's getting one at the best of times on a matchroom fighter in Scotland he's drunk.


Crawford needs to KTFO to get a draw.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Burns is fighting dumb IMO, the jab works for him when he uses it, but no, he accepts the infighting with his hands up and let Crawford work. 
3-2 Crawford IMO.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Burns started better but Crawford steals this one... 4-1.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Good fight !


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

TC seems to hurt him almost every time he hits him


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

3-2 crawford


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

crawford taking over and imposing his will down. Walking burns down banging his body hard and then switching upstairs. Nice 2 shots from Ricky in return but nothing on them and Crawford dominated him completely.

48 - 47 Crawford


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Crawford needs to KTFO to get a draw.


Exactly. Where Eddie Hearn is involved don't expect a fair decision. Even now Crawford has stepped it up I still expect another matchroom decision.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

3-3. Burns landed clean shots in the first minute, Crawford worked but hit the air or the gloves/arms of Burns.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

4-2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

58 - 56 Crawford


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Huge round by Crawford, he's picking his shots well and Burns can't find his target. 5-1


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Fanny Crawford is doing well now. But he reminds me of doing an essay very well but not actually answering the essay question.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

How can I watch this stateside?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Crawford is punching, Burns is holding, this is one-sided. 6-1.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Close round, Crawford won IMO because of that work in the last seconds..


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I can just feel this pos ref Luis Pabon getting ready to eff this fight up


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

5-2 sweet t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

68 - 65 crawford


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> How can I watch this stateside?





bballchump11 said:


> hey, why don't you have a *LINK*


:hey


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> How can I watch this stateside?


#118

Never mind he got you.

have this aswell as a bonus,


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> How can I watch this stateside?


check PMS


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :hey


Im watching Virginia whoop Syracuse.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Crawford now dropping hands, toying with Burns. 7-1


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> I can just feel this pos ref Luis Pabon getting ready to eff this fight up


:deal He definatly is. Iv been thinking the exact same. Would it surprise you on an Eddie Hearn Matchroom card?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm incredibly impressed with Crawford's defense today.

Footwork, haed movement, but especially those subtle little head slips. This guy is really improving.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

78 - 74 Crawford
Shit is turning into a masterclass. Burns just doesn't have the mind or tools to be effective


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

BadJuju83 said:


> #118
> 
> Never mind he got you.
> 
> have this aswell as a bonus,


clearest example of a straight '10' you are likely to see


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I gave this one to Burns. 5-4 Crawford.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Bit better from Burns, far from winning the round, Crawford maybe a tad tiring. 8-1


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Vic said:


> I gave this one to Burns. 5-4 Crawford.


:lol:

Are you one of the judges?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

88 - 83 Crawford
A complete outclassing now, Burns is gonna have to do something soon.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

this f'n analyst is horrible. he keeps downplaying the fight saying this isnt the burns we all know. this is why i hate european boxing fans and media. fucking delusional. he's in there with a real fucking boxing talent from America. deal with it.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Scottish dude refusing to give TC his credit is starting to piss me off honestly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

Oli said:


> clearest example of a straight '10' you are likely to see


QFT


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

BigBone said:


> :lol:
> 
> Are you one of the judges?


Anderson Silva´s bnoxing coach agrees with me though. Punches in the gloves don´t count...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

6-4 Crawford.
Burns needs a knockout.....to win.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Crawford has to stop fighting southpaw


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Burns lands 3 shots, Crawford lands 15, 9-1 here, but I bet he needs a KO on the UK cards. :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Must feel like shit to be getting embarassed this bad at home
98 - 92 Crawford


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> this f'n analyst is horrible. he keeps downplaying the fight saying this isnt the burns we all know. this is why i hate european boxing fans and media. fucking delusional. he's in there with a real fucking boxing talent from America. deal with it.


You're delusional. Burns has been shot for his last two fights, and he wasn't that great before then. As for Crawford, he is looking very underwhelming for his first big test.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Vic said:


> Anderson Silva´s bnoxing coach agrees with me though. Punches in the gloves don´t count...


So what exactly made you pick Burns as a round winner in the last 7? :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Man TC is so smooth. He just looks like he's out on an afternoon stroll.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> You're delusional. Burns has been shot for his last two fights, and he wasn't that great before then. As for Crawford, he is looking like very underwhelming for his first big test.


You DKSAB - Burns looks bad because Crawford is shutting him down & frustrating him.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

BigBone said:


> So what exactly made you pick Burns as a round winner in the last 7? :lol:


He landed a few punches, cleanest than Crawford´s in that round.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

uppercuts Turrance ... Uppercuts!!!


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

10-1, this is a near schoolage.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Crawford needs to stay orthodox.

dude just jabs from the southpaw stance


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

HERE COMES THE ROBBERY!!! 

haha


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Crawford looks like he is in a sparring session
108 - 101 Crawford


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

TC all day I'm afraid.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

This is a clear Burns round, eh, Vic? :lol:


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Win this shit T!!

Give my boy T that 1st world Title for him, won on the road the hard way against a TOUGH and GAME Champion!! :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

TC hits harder than he's given credit for. 9-2-1 for Sweet T!


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Peep this fresh ass robbery.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Crawford masterclass
118 - 110 Crawford


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> TC hits harder than he's given credit for. 9-2-1 for Sweet T!


Cameron Dunkiin, match maker, said he thinks Crawford has (p4p) harder 1 shots than Pavlik and a few other notable hitters. :deal


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> You DKSAB - Burns looks bad because Crawford is shutting him down & frustrating him.


Ray fucking Beltran shut him down, as did some Puerto Rican who nobody had ever heard of before or since, and whose name escapes me. Through into the mix that Burns was never an elite fighter in the first place, and it's hardly an amazing achievement that Crawford "shut him down" while not even looking very impressive.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson's official scorecard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

TC 9-3

Punches with his arms a lot, doesn't load up much but good win

Good body work consistently whenever they got in close.

The straights down the pipe when Burns was on the rope were great. As were the uppercuts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

119-109 here, 117-111 judge got it right, thankfully nor British outcome tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Crawford didn't get robbed by the Brits. hell yeah


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Crawford flip!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

theyll probably score it a draw


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

BigBone said:


> This is a clear Burns round, eh, Vic? :lol:


You don´t know how to interpret what you read, Bone, I had 5-4 Crawford at that point, I have 8-4 Crawford, Crawford is the winner.....7-5 at worse, Crawford didn´t land much, except the body punches that he landed at will though. Burns landed even less, nothing else to say...


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I only gave Burns 3 rounds


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Ray fucking Beltran shut him down, as did some Puerto Rican who nobody had ever heard of before or since, and whose name escapes me. Through into the mix that Burns was never an elite fighter in the first place, and it's hardly an amazing achievement that Crawford "shut him down" while not even looking very impressive.


Crawford looked great. His defense was amazing, and his punch accuracy was probably above 75%.

When you force your opponent to hit air all night, it really wears him out. Physically, not just mentally. That's why Burns looked so bad.

You normally know your stuff, but I've gotta' shake my head in wonderment on this one.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Crawford looked great. His defense was amazing, and his punch accuracy was probably above 75%.


Body punches. When he tried the head he landed the gloves, arms and the air, most of the time.... except when he trhew the uppercuts, perhaps....
Hi style won´t make him land too much anyway, so, I´m not exactly criticizing....


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Crawford doesn't talk much. :lol:


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Burns was never a real champ though was he. Not really.

crawford hardly brought the house down yet he pissed on Ricky burns whilst looking decent not outstanding.
Expect Burns to retire now he's been on borrowed time for a few fights.

Burns doesn't even seem arsed about it.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Vic said:


> You don´t know how to interpret what you read, Bone, I had 5-4 Crawford at that point, I have 8-4 Crawford, Crawford is the winner.....7-5 at worse, Crawford didn´t land much, except the body punches that he landed at will though. Burns landed even less, nothing else to say...


If you gave any of the last 9 rounds to Burns, you don't know how to interpret boxing.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Crawford looked great. His defense was amazing, and his punch accuracy was probably above 75%.
> 
> When you force your opponent to hit air all night, it really wears him out. Physically, not just mentally. That's why Burns looked so bad.
> 
> You normally know your stuff, but I've gotta' shake my head in wonderment on this one.


We'll see where Crawford goes from here. He won in convincing fashion away from home, but I'm not sold.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Ray fucking Beltran shut him down, as did some Puerto Rican who nobody had ever heard of before or since, and whose name escapes me. Through into the mix that Burns was never an elite fighter in the first place, and it's hardly an amazing achievement that Crawford "shut him down" while not even looking very impressive.


:rofl You're being disgraceful. TC won damn near every round. So who beats him at lightweight?


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Burns was just typical Euro hype job


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

I like Burns, I hope he comes back soon.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Crawford did well, I think he does have a level of power which made Burns shy up a little, but all I thought of whilst watching that fight is all of the occasions Lomachenko would stop Crawford to the body, in the future.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

BigBone said:


> If you gave any of the last 9 rounds to Burns, you don't know how to interpret boxing.


He (Burns) won the first 2, I believe, the fifth or maybe round 6 too, I don´t remember anymore, and yeah there was 1 round in the last part of the fight that he won too IMO. 
Ricky´s face is cleanest than ever for a reason, Crawford clearly won showing that he is the better fighter, but didn´t land much....


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Cameron Dunkiin, match maker, said he thinks Crawford has (p4p) harder 1 shots than Pavlik and a few other notable hitters. :deal


He hurt Burns almost every time he hit him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> We'll see where Crawford goes from here. He won in convincing fashion away from home, but I'm not sold.


I'm not either, if we talking about Crawford as a future champ. I was actually rather underwhelmed in his last fight against Klimov. - But he seems to have all the tools.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Ricky ain't getting a rematch, and he's not bringing any title holder across the pond.

Crawford is fighting Beltran, then perhaps Burns IN AMERICA

I would like to see Figueroa vs Burns though


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Carl Froch could learn a bit from Burn's humility, but, Ricky, you won't be back. Retire mate.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Crawford did well, I think he does have a level of power which made Burns shy up a little, *but all I thought of whilst watching that fight is all of the occasions Lomachenko would stop Crawford to the body*, in the future.


that this thought would cross your mind is not surprising.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Vic said:


> He (Burns) won the first 2, I believe, the fifth or maybe round 6 too, I don´t remember anymore, and yeah there was 1 round in the last part of the fight that he won too IMO.
> Ricky´s face is cleanest than ever for a reason, Crawford clearly won showing that he is the better fighter, but didn´t land much....


What fight were you watching?


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

PrinceN said:


> Burns was just typical Euro hype job


That would be true if Burns had any hype, which he didn't, so it's not.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> Burns was just typical Euro hype job


How can someone be a hypejob when no one hypes them:huh


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :rofl You're being disgraceful. TC won damn near every round. So who beats him at lightweight?


It's a weak division. I was hearing we're seeing a P4P fighter emerging. I don't see it.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> The way they're trying to push Anthony Joshua, is cringe. The boy is average.


:lol: Okay then.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kieran said:


> It's a weak division. I was hearing we're seeing a P4P fighter emerging. I don't see it.


As opposed to who? The top 10 P4P isn't exactly the deepest. Especially when people have friggen Wlad a top 6 or 7 p4p


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Joshua doesn't have much power


:lol: Right.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> Burns was just typical Euro hype job


And Prince Naseem? He's Euro (British).


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

BigBone said:


> What fight were you watching?


If you think a case can´t be made for Burns winning 4 rounds.....well, whatever....then he is not this big hitter that people are talking that he is or Burns has a hell of chin....


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Funny to see the people praising Joshua love to shit on Deontay. I'll say this, Kelvin Price would KO Joshua.


You really don't know shit about boxing.

Joshua has twice the raw natural talent of Wilder, who's nothing but a big punch. Deontay windmilling himself over against Audley tells you all you need to know. Appalling footwork, average fundamentas, absolute china chin and defensively can be hit by bigger guys at will. Give Joshua time to step up and acclimatize to a few challenges and get used to the 12 round distance and he knocks Wilder out in 3 or 4 rounds every day of the week.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> As opposed to who? The top 10 P4P isn't exactly the deepest. Especially when people have friggen Wlad a top 6 or 7 p4p


Wlad is most definitely a P4P top 10. Crawford is nowhere near that now, and I'm sorry if I'm writing the kid off and I have it wrong, but I usually have a decent eye for a fighter and I don't see Crawford ever reaching that. If it turns out I'm wrong, I'll hold my hands up.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Burns has overachieved and has been on borrowed time for a while. There was no way someone as talented as Crawford was gonna' lose to him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> If you think a case can´t be made for Burns winning 4 rounds.....well, whatever....then he is not this big hitter that people are talking that he is or Burns has a hell of chin....


Burns actually did a very good job of negating Crawford's big left. I imagine that's almost all he worked on in training, and most of what occupied his mind during the fight. Crawford kept landing that stinging right jab-jab-jab, but just couldn't find the opening he needed for the big, looping, left show-closer.

Props to Burns for that.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny said:


> You really don't know shit about boxing.
> 
> Joshua has twice the raw natural talent of Wilder, who's nothing but a big punch. Deontay windmilling himself over against Audley tells you all you need to know. Appalling footwork, average fundamentas, absolute china chin and defensively can be hit by bigger guys at will. Give Joshua time to step up and acclimatize to a few challenges and get used to the 12 round distance and he knocks Wilder out in 3 or 4 rounds every day of the week.


LOL.
Your feelings hurt. LOL

He just isn't special from what he has shown as a pro.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Crawford did well, I think he does have a level of power which made Burns shy up a little, but all I thought of whilst watching that fight is all Lomachenko whilst I had my cock in my hand


Fixed.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL.
> Your feelings hurt. LOL
> 
> He just isn't special from what he has shown as a pro.


He's only had five fights against bums, FFS. It's impossible to say at this point. Even so, I'm still pretty confident he would obliterate Wilder right now.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL.
> Your feelings hurt. LOL
> 
> He just isn't special from what he has shown as a pro.


Not being special and being KO'd by Kelvin Price are too different things, criticising Joshua and then being big on Wilder is laughable given the amount of flaws he has, literally has nothing but one punch power and a good right hand.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Crawford was impressive, he handled being on the road as well as you can and looked as though he soaked it up and enjoyed himself in there. Only criticism would be he should have forced a stoppage.

He'll improve with this experience under his belt.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Glad crawford didnt let it be close enough to get screwed


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Anthony Joshua is pretty special for a 23 year old 6'7 Heavyweight. His actual height is 6'7 after today's measurements, so they will be changing that 6'6 soon.

This guy got incredibly fast hands for a big dude and even though he doesn't have the one punch KO power of Lennox or Wlad, he definitely got faster hands and once he gets the timing down(which will come with experience), it's pretty much overs for the Heavyweight Division.

Joshua is the real deal.


----------



## Marif (Sep 6, 2013)

I gave Burns one round though a couple were close so 9-3 is a fair result. Burns fought scared should of gone for it more. He has looked crap for three fights in a row.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Vic said:


> If you think a case can´t be made for Burns winning 4 rounds.....well, whatever....then he is not this big hitter that people are talking that he is or Burns has a hell of chin....


Boxing is not a casework, clean effective punching wins a round, and Burns haven't won one after the 3rd. He was hurt several times, pinned to the ropes and grabbed more times than landed a punch. Of the first 3, there's a case he won either one or two, which is all he won in this fight. Scoring is not subjective, a pair of eyes is.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Burns actually did a very good job of negating Crawford's big left. I imagine that's almost all he worked on in training, and most of what occupied his mind during the fight. Crawford kept landing that stinging right jab-jab-jab, but just couldn't find the opening he needed for the big, looping, left show-closer.
> 
> Props to Burns for that.


I didn´t know Crawford was that good on the inside, he looks like a Pernell Whitaker sometimes. I thought Crawford was more, you know, like a boxer who looked for the openings from the outside, etc....


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Boxing is not a casework, clean effective punching wins a round, and Burns haven't won one after the 3rd. He was hurt several times, pinned to the ropes and grabbed more times than landed a punch. Of the first 3, there's a case he won either one or two, which is all he won in this fight. Scoring is not subjecting, a pair of eyes is.


I agree, Burns won 4 rounds, in my scorecard.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Joshua doesn't have much power


When are you starting the Chavez-Vera card and Loma fight, RBR thread. I think the whole event has started but they showing randoms now.

Saucedo is currently fighting I think, he's a solid American prospect. Oscar Valdez, Juan Diaz are also on the card.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> I agree, Burns won 4 rounds, in my scorecard.


:lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kieran said:


> He's only had five fights against bums, FFS. It's impossible to say at this point. Even so, I'm still pretty confident he would obliterate Wilder right now.


Some people show the traits that makes them special early on. Like Spence, the Charlos, and etc. You see something in their style that catches the eye and tells you this kid may be special.

I just don't see it in Joshua watching his fights. He is big and stays in good shape, that is about it.

I wish he would call out Wilder right now, that would be funny to see.



Danny said:


> Not being special and being KO'd by Kelvin Price are too different things, criticising Joshua and then being big on Wilder is laughable given the amount of flaws he has, literally has nothing but one punch power and a good right hand.


He would be KO'd by Kelvin Price that is because Price has superior experience and enough length and a solid jab to trouble him imho and then catch his stationary head while he is outside bothered by the jab.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

For second there I thought they were gonna job Crawford out w/the decision.
Fight went pretty much how I expected it to go except for going in I expected TC's punch to hurt Burns a bit more.
(I expected at least a couple KD's)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> When are you starting the Chavez-Vera card and Loma fight, RBR thread. I think the whole event has started but they showing randoms now.
> 
> Saucedo is currently fighting I think, he's a solid American prospect. Oscar Valdez, Juan Diaz are also on the card.


Was gonna start it around 7 but if the undercard is on now I'll get it started


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Some people show the traits that makes them special early on. Like Spence, the Charlos, and etc. You see something in their style that catches the eye and tells you this kid may be special.
> 
> I just don't see it in Joshua watching his fights. He is big and stays in good shape, that is about it.
> 
> ...


Kl.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> I didn´t know Crawford was that good on the inside, he looks like a Pernell Whitaker sometimes.* I thought Crawford was more, you know, like a boxer who looked for the openings from the outside, etc*....


I thought the same thing. Clearly, Crawford is improving in more than just defense. Anyone know who his trainer is?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Was gonna start it around 7 but if the undercard is on now I'll get it started


http://www.toprank.tv/shared/media/...endar_event_id=195-194782&content_id=31380765

I dont know what time it is in USA. I don't know when the Lomachenko fight is, 3 hours you think?


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I gave only two rounds to Burns. Any more than that, then they were generous rounds. Crawford's power -- which wasn't getting recognised by the Sky commentary team -- kept Ricky in check. All it took was one stiff shot when Ricky was getting confident, and it sent him backing off to the ropes almost in survival mode. Those body shots took the life out of him.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

What time do we expect the Loma fight?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I gave only two rounds to Burns. Any more than that, then they were generous rounds. Crawford's power -- which wasn't getting recognised by the Sky commentary team -- kept Ricky in check. All it took was one stiff shot when Ricky was getting confident, and it sent him backing off to the ropes almost in survival mode. Those body shots took the life out of him.


Amazing how everyone is saying TC is featherfisted. He literally flipped a dude with a hook like a fight ago. :conf Saw this with Rigo too. These guys punch.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Amazing how everyone is saying TC is featherfisted. He literally flipped a dude with a hook like a fight ago. :conf Saw this with Rigo too. These guys punch.


this


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Amazing how everyone is saying TC is featherfisted. He literally flipped a dude with a hook like a fight ago. :conf Saw this with Rigo too. These guys punch.


TC also rocked Prescott - who has a solid jaw.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Crawford handled the hostility brilliantly, as I thought he would. For his first world title shot away from home he looked like the more experienced fighter in there tonight, extremely crafty fighter


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

When's this fucking fight starting?


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Off topic a little, but as I do not see a thread on the Degale fight I will ask here. Why does Degale mark up so easily? After a few punches his face was redening and by the end he was marked up all over. WTF
If he was in a close fight with someone surely the judges would be swayed by the marks


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

godsavethequeen said:


> Off topic a little, but as I do not see a thread on the Degale fight I will ask here. Why does Degale mark up so easily? After a few punches his face was redening and by the end he was marked up all over. WTF
> If he was in a close fight with someone surely the judges would be swayed by the marks


I've got no idea what to make of DeGale. He's an Olympic gold medalist and I thought he be beat Groves, but then he labours against these very ordinary fighters. Hopefully he'll get the Bika fight and we'll know what's what.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Kieran said:


> I've got no idea what to make of DeGale. He's an Olympic gold medalist and I thought he be beat Groves, but then he labours against these very ordinary fighters. Hopefully he'll get the Bika fight and we'll know what's what.


At the start I thought he was going to try and blow him away, then the comentator said DeGale has not seen much of him. DeGales camp mistake for thinking that one shotting him would work. Very sloppy against someone who was sloppier 2 fold. 
DeGale seems to of lost that cockyness that he had prior to the Groves fight. Hope he gets a shot, but will not hold my breath lol


----------

